# stupid design engineers



## NBrehm (Jun 27, 2011)

Lol, I bet if the batteries die in the remote is your TV is stuck on 1 station. Stuff like that just doesn't bother me


----------



## Drewsiph87 (Feb 17, 2011)

cruzincajun said:


> Why would a design engieer put gas tank on right side of car? When I fill up, I have to go around the car to get to the tank.


ALOT of compact cars have the gas tank on the right side of the vehicle, my Mazda 3 did, rental Ford Focus i had did and I think the Coablts did too. Beisdes you could always pull up to the the pump from a different direction, also not all gas pumps allow you to pull up with the driver's side of the car near the pump, so gas stations are one way.



cruzincajun said:


> Why would a design engineer put the door locks way over by the radio? If I have to lock the car without the keys, I have to bend over and reach past the steering wheel.


I intially found this kind of odd myself but just got use to it. No extra effort in pushing the lock/unlock button then if they were on the doors. I can reach to button with barely extending my arm, certainly don't need to bend over. It is no farther away then if you were changing the radio station.



cruzincajun said:


> Also, the other day I had turned off the cruise control with the brake but when I reached up to turn on the blinker my hand brushed the resume button and off I went and almost hit the ditch.


Unless you hold your steering wheel from the center I can't really see how you brush the resume on the cruise control. The turn signals are out to the left and behind the steering wheel. I could see accidentally bumping the switch for them, I have a couple of times but that is just from where I hold the wheel. With that arguement then you would brush audio controls while trying to use the windshield wipers, they are basically mirror designs of eachother.


----------



## cruzincajun (Aug 22, 2011)

All I asked was why. I did not ask for any unrelated opinions about remote controls or other cars. Why would you put a gas tank on the passenger side? Why put door locks on the console? I am talking about locking the doors from outside without the keys. The cruise is a safety issue; who cares if you change stations while reaching for the wipers. Also, please proof read before posting message.


----------



## eel1982 (May 26, 2011)

There are a lot of opinions on forums. It seems you are angered by people who want to contribute and provide input. Perhaps you can call GM and ask them why the Cruze is built the way it is. With your attitude, I don't think you will be getting very far. Have a good day.


----------



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

eel1982 said:


> There are a lot of opinions on forums. It seems you are angered by people who want to contribute and provide input. Perhaps you can call GM and ask them why the Cruze is built the way it is. With your attitude, I don't think you will be getting very far. Have a good day.


:goodjob:


----------



## audog (Apr 28, 2011)

eel1982 said:


> There are a lot of opinions on forums. It seems you are angered by people who want to contribute and provide input. Perhaps you can call GM and ask them why the Cruze is built the way it is. With your attitude, I don't think you will be getting very far. Have a good day.


+ 1


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

I was in the gas station yesterday filling the Protege (filler on the driver's side) and noticed that the station was really full (probably due to the low price compared to the rest of the area). There are 10 pumps in this one and all were full with folks waiting. I noticed that it was about a 50-50 mix of left and right side fillers with cars pointed every which way. The station is laid out so you can pull around cars in the process of filling so you can get your filler next to the pumps. IIRC the fuel filler is a "hard point" design location and thus the filler is pre determined with a lot of other things on a car. I pay cash for gas, as around here it is way cheaper than using a credit/debit card, so I have to walk into the station to get the pump turned on anyway. The exercise is good for this retilred guy. Also, the Cruze was designed as a "world" car, so you have to expect some different things.


----------



## SilverCruzer (Nov 30, 2010)

Regarding the door lock....
You can simply lock all the doors of the car by pushing down the lock on the driver door. Don't need the fob, don't need to lean back in the car. Just hit it right before you close the door.


----------



## GrafxWerks (Feb 23, 2011)

cruzincajun said:


> Why would a design engieer put gas tank on right side of car? When I fill up, I have to go around the car to get to the tank.


So you can pull up to the pump without having to leave enough space to open your door.


cruzincajun said:


> Why would a design engineer put the door locks way over by the radio? If I have to lock the car without the keys, I have to bend over and reach past the steering wheel.


Cheaper to have one switch centrally located in the console vs two separate switches (driver/passenger door)


cruzincajun said:


> It's bad when a retired mailman has more sense than a design engineer.


You may or may not have more sense than a design engineer, but you certainly do not have the same constraints (financial, technical, supplier, etc).


----------



## CruzeLTZ-RS (Jul 23, 2011)

I actually like the tank on the right side of cars. Means I don't have to worry about swinging my door open to anything like the pumps or anything else they got stacked up.


----------



## Ian_12 (Aug 19, 2011)

The filler neck is on passenger side for a reason. One portion could possibly be due to the exhaust being routed on driver side. It is a fairly common thing to find fuel door on Euro cars on the right. This is something that you don't understand because it is your opinion. There is no right or wrong side to put a fuel door.

The door lock thing is another annoyance to you that is, again, an opinion. I feel it is perfectly fine because there was no room on door handle. Where it is located just works to keep symmetrical and clean.

The cruise control, uhhh, obviously not a design flaw. I don't get how reaching for turn signal bumped resume unless you're trying to reach through the steering wheel.


What you have are not design issues. You have your opinion, and obviously very strict about it, so why in the world would you have bought a car made by "stupid design engineers"? Whatever you do, do not ever own, let alone drive, a BMW then.


----------



## Crewz (Jul 12, 2011)

cruzincajun said:


> Why would a design engieer put gas tank on right side of car? When I fill up, I have to go around the car to get to the tank. Why would a design engineer put the door locks way over by the radio? If I have to lock the car without the keys, I have to bend over and reach past the steering wheel. Also, the other day I had turned off the cruise control with the brake but when I reached up to turn on the blinker my hand brushed the resume button and off I went and almost hit the ditch. It's bad when a retired mailman has more sense than a design engineer. Otherwise, I am happy with my Cruze.


Perhaps the gas tank is on the passenger side to help distribute weight.


----------



## Family0 (Mar 18, 2011)

CruzeLTZ-RS said:


> I actually like the tank on the right side of cars. Means I don't have to worry about swinging my door open to anything like the pumps or anything else they got stacked up.


The pump I use the most at my favorite station is easiest to get to with tank fill on the pass side. So if it works for me then it's the best design. haha


----------



## cruze 2011 (Oct 20, 2010)

fuel filler on the right side has been around for a very long time i had a cavalier z24 back in 1988 fuel filler door on the right side good god where has this guy been ???


----------



## Drewsiph87 (Feb 17, 2011)

cruzincajun said:


> All I asked was why. I did not ask for any unrelated opinions about remote controls or other cars. Why would you put a gas tank on the passenger side? Why put door locks on the console? I am talking about locking the doors from outside without the keys. The cruise is a safety issue; who cares if you change stations while reaching for the wipers. Also, please proof read before posting message.


You obviously do not want to hear any one else opinion on the design since you have convinced yourself anyone who disasgrees with you is wrong. You are not looking for someone to provide insight as to why things were done the way they were for this car you just want someone to blindly agree with your complaints. After reading the various comments you seem to be alone with these complaints. Comparing the design of the Cruze to other cars in the same class as it is absolutely relevant to your complaints, it shows the trend in style for the class of car. If you need to lock your doors without the key then hit the lock switch before exiting the vehicle or just push down the door lock, it will lock all four doors. If you have a smartphone you could use the Chevy or OnStar app and lock them that way too. I am kind of wondering in what situation would you need to lock your door but would not have the key with you? Because you certainly were not driving the car and then parking it, the key is required for that.


----------



## TSURacing (Jan 1, 2011)

The bottom line on the door locks is that the Cruze is a Global vehicle, and it was launched in Asia and Europe first. Those markets prefer the lock controls to be on the center console, for whatever reason. In some cars, GM has gone through the exercise to change the harness and trim to move the controls only to find that it was not very high value. I like it just fine as is. Keeps the door trim less cluttered with switch gear. 
I am cool with you not agreeing with the decision on where to put those switches, but the DEs are not stupid. The design teams have an incredible amount of variables and tolerances that they need to consider when creating vehicles. Not the least of which is consumer preferences in all the global regions.
You will not be cursing the DEs if you ever are unfortunate enough to total your Cruze. When you get out and walk away should consider buying there mothers' something nice.


----------



## yourdoinitwrong (Aug 7, 2011)

There are reasons why the gas tank is on the passenger side and the centrally located lock button. But honestly from your response I don't think you will care even if someone gives you a legitimate answer. As far as hitting the Resume on the cruise control, I can't even figure out how you activated something on the front of the steering wheel when you were reaching for something located behind the wheel. That is not an engineering problem. If you have the money then you can have a car designed for your every whim, until then you will have to suffer like the rest of us and drive cars that are designed for the masses.


----------



## LucyCruze (Jul 1, 2011)

cruzincajun said:


> Also, please proof read before posting message.


Best line of the whole thread.

Should be --> "Also, please *proofread* before posting *(needs either a possessive adjective, like 'your', or an article, like 'a' or 'the')* message."

*sigh* Look what you did. You brought out the Grammar Nazi in me.  

Oh well. With all of the people who come on this forum to rant about how stupid and crappy their Cruzes are, it really makes me wonder if consumers still research (or even pay a bit of attention to) what they're going to be purchasing.

Your cruise control complaint isn't an issue I'd have expected you to notice before now... but the locations of the door locks and the gas cap are pretty obvious. Why did you still get a Cruze if these are such horrific "design flaws" to you?


----------



## yourdoinitwrong (Aug 7, 2011)

^^^ You must be a teacher! You even used the forum version of the dreaded red pen!


----------



## gman19 (Apr 5, 2011)

cruzincajun said:


> Why would a design engieer put gas tank on right side of car?


 
I prefer it on the right side. My '96 Trans AM has the filler cap on the left side. It is a coupe, of course with LONG doors. So when I do pull up to the pump, I have to take care not to hit those huge doors on the pump, or that big yellow guardpost that sticks up beside the pump. I wish it were on the RH side of the car like our Equinox and Cruze is....oh well...it's still a blast to drive!


----------



## gman19 (Apr 5, 2011)

cruzincajun said:


> All I asked was why.


That's not "all" you asked...you cited "stupid" design engineers. Your mind is already made up, regardless of the "why".


----------



## Macman (May 4, 2011)

This is an interesting thread. I could say a lot, but I will limit myself. First, I don't like the gas cap on the right either, only because my previous vehicle (nissan altima) had it on the left, but that car is in another class all together. as far as the locks being centrally located, it makes more sense from a business and engineering standpoint. It saves cost on electrical and mechanical parts, and saves space so that the doors can be thinner and ultimately lighter. I can not imagine why you said


> I am talking about locking the doors from outside without the keys


Why would you want to lock the doors from outside without the keys? that would mean being able to unlock them from outside "without the keys", and if you left that out, how would you get back into the vehicle? As far as hitting the resume on the cruise control, unless you are reaching through the steering wheel to turn on the turn signal, which is not smart while driving, but even then, and I mean no offense, but your arm would have to be incredibly misshapen from all those years as a mailman to be able to hit the resume on the cruise control. Not to change the subject, but if you want to discuss design flaws, the cruze has them for sure, the no button to open the trunk for one.


----------



## LucyCruze (Jul 1, 2011)

Macman said:


> Not to change the subject, but if you want to discuss design flaws, the cruze has them for sure, the no button to open the trunk for one.


There is a button to open the trunk.... on the trunk. Or do you know there is a button and you're joking? That innocent smiley face is confusing!


----------



## unit (Jun 24, 2011)

Why call design engineers stupid if all you are doing is asking questions?


----------



## getblended (Jun 15, 2011)

WHO CARES!!! Its not a far walk. And if you think about it, the car has been around since 2008 in the rest of the world where they drive on the opposite side of the road. It makes sense when you see it for what it is.


----------



## NBrehm (Jun 27, 2011)

Sorry, just thought Kool-Aid man might help.....


----------



## Quazar (Apr 28, 2011)

^ What he said.

Also Luxury cars like Mercedes have been doing this for years. 

Here is one, why do people complain about designs and designers without having the foggiest clue about the logistics that sometimes drive design.


----------



## Sheldon (Jul 25, 2011)

They put the fuel tanks on the right side so us Aussies only have to walk a couple of meters


----------



## Quazar (Apr 28, 2011)

Oh and why do people find the need for an in car trunk switch in the car?

If you walk up to the car, opening it from the trunk makes sense. And if you are in the car, your going to walk to the trunk anyway, so whats the difference if the switch is on the car or on the trunk. 

Seems like cars all used to have them on the trunk, but that is when people where able to handle more complex tasks without Google to tell them how to do it.


----------



## NBrehm (Jun 27, 2011)

Quazar said:


> Oh and why do people find the need for an in car trunk switch in the car?
> 
> If you walk up to the car, opening it from the trunk makes sense. And if you are in the car, your going to walk to the trunk anyway, so whats the difference if the switch is on the car or on the trunk.
> 
> Seems like cars all used to have them on the trunk, but that is when people where able to handle more complex tasks without Google to tell them how to do it.


:sigh::signs015:


----------



## Dale_K (Jul 16, 2011)

The fuel door doesn't bother me but the fan and temp control knobs are reversed compared to every other vehicle I've ever owned.


----------



## Jaycruze (Jul 11, 2011)

The gas door is on the passenger side so you can stare down your girlfriends shirt ....everyone knows that!


----------



## yourdoinitwrong (Aug 7, 2011)

Dale_K said:


> The fuel door doesn't bother me but the fan and temp control knobs are reversed compared to every other vehicle I've ever owned.


I still catch myself reaching for the wrong control knob too. Must be another one of the leftovers from the international design.



Jaycruze said:


> The gas door is on the passenger side so you can stare down your girlfriends shirt ....everyone knows that!


:funnypost: :biglaugha:


----------



## SingBam (Jan 11, 2011)

I pulled up to the full service gas station at the north end of the Garden State Parkway last Sunday (in New Jersey-no self service) and was really happy to have the right side fuel door as the line of customers waiting on the side with the left hand fuel door was quite long. I pulled right up and got the car filled and was moving on long before the lefties. Timing? Luck? Maybe...But it wasn't the first time I experienced this in NJ.


----------



## Macman (May 4, 2011)

LucyCruze said:


> There is a button to open the trunk.... on the trunk. Or do you know there is a button and you're joking? That innocent smiley face is confusing!


No, I mean a button in the cabin. in Texas, it seems no one realizes there is a button above the license plate, so I always have to turn the car off to take the key out and hit the trunk key. And when I go to the trunk when the car has sat, it won't open until I insert the key in the ignition.


----------



## dennisu (Jun 17, 2011)

*Macman*



> And when I go to the trunk when the car has sat, it won't open until I insert the key in the ignition.


Unless you unlock the car the trunk will not open with the button. Just unlock the car and it will be unlocked also. Or use the button on the RKE and then just the trunk will open and the car will remain locked.


----------



## MikeW (Nov 29, 2010)

Quazar said:


> Seems like cars all used to have them on the trunk, but that is when people where able to handle more complex tasks without Google to tell them how to do it.


Oh how I did suffer as a teenager when I started driving. On my first car, a 71 Caprice, I actually had to walk to the trunk and insert the key into the lock to open the trunk. AND, it was a different key from the ignition key. 

At least I did not have to worry about which side the gas filler was on though, since it was hidden behind the license plate.


----------



## Ian_12 (Aug 19, 2011)

MikeW said:


> Oh how I did suffer as a teenager when I started driving. On my first car, a 71 Caprice, I actually had to walk to the trunk and insert the key into the lock to open the trunk. AND, it was a different key from the ignition key.
> 
> At least I did not have to worry about which side the gas filler was on though, since it was hidden behind the license plate.




I wish my Saturn would open with the key! Every time I go to the store, I have to open the door and pull release for trunk. But lets me start it to idle since I think it has an ECU issue in open loop.


----------



## eagleco (May 3, 2011)

I remember one time Click and Clack on NPR had a puzzler that had to do with the location of the fuel filler door. The solution had to do with the fact that the fuel filler door is always located on the side opposite the tail pipe. No answer was given in the case of dual exhaust.

One could always move to a country where the Cruze is sold with right hand drive. Then the fuel filler _would_ be on the driver's side.


----------



## DanRS (Aug 23, 2011)

I just wish Kool-Aid Man were here....He would know what to do.


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

This is a *very* interesting thread I must say.......


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

There is also a button on your "hand-held remote" that enables you to open the trunk without putting the key back in the ignition. Just thought this might help.:th_coolio:




Macman said:


> No, I mean a button in the cabin. in Texas, it seems no one realizes there is a button above the license plate, so I always have to turn the car off to take the key out and hit the trunk key. And when I go to the trunk when the car has sat, it won't open until I insert the key in the ignition.


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

In Toronto, If someone doesnt see a keyhole on the trunk, they think you *CANT* open the trunk from the outside lol.


----------



## upstater (Feb 22, 2011)

*Fuel door on right side*

Years ago I did have the opportunity to ask a Chevrolet field engineer why the fuel filler door was moved to the passenger side of a vehicle. He responded that it is much safer to render roadside assistance to vehicles that have run out of fuel on the highway if you are putting in fuel on the shoulder of the road rather than in or near the traffic going by at 60+ mph. He also mentioned that future model designs would attempt to incorporate the right side fill whenever it was reasonable for designers to do.

Besides, my wife is usually in the passengers front seat which is closest to the pumps, so I usually can convince her to start pumping. A second benefit.


----------



## TSURacing (Jan 1, 2011)

Besides said:


> -whistle blows- FOUL


----------



## Mofolicious (Jun 19, 2011)

cruzincajun said:


> Why would a design engieer put gas tank on right side of car? When I fill up, I have to go around the car to get to the tank. Why would a design engineer put the door locks way over by the radio? If I have to lock the car without the keys, I have to bend over and reach past the steering wheel. Also, the other day I had turned off the cruise control with the brake but when I reached up to turn on the blinker my hand brushed the resume button and off I went and almost hit the ditch. It's bad when a retired mailman has more sense than a design engineer. Otherwise, I am happy with my Cruze.


Yes, I'm sure they know less about designing a car than a "mail man" does. Don't take offence to that, I've been a letter carrier with Canada Post for 12 years. Also, I have a lot of colleagues that don't have the common sense that a cow might possess. 

Some rebuttals, keeping in mind I only read the initial post:

The car is available in markets where the drivers side is on the right. It's silly to change the fuel door location in other markets. So I guess someone somewhere is bound to have this complaint., Not cost effective at all. Lots of cars have it on both sides. Deal with it. You're used to walking, take those extra steps.

Don't lock your keys in your car. That's a stupid thing to do. 

Why do you have the cruise on if you aren't using it? Why are you so uncoordinated that you mistake a resume button (mine is on my steering wheel....?) with a turn signal stock?


----------



## bartonmd (Jun 30, 2011)

It would seem that OP has no idea about... much automotive related... Specifically, the difference between a marketing decision, and an engineering design choice...

Mike


----------



## oshia86 (May 29, 2011)

There are even times when I know better than to open my mouth. It wouldn't end well. Just too much stupid in this thread.

<----Does not want ban card.


----------



## cruzincajun (Aug 22, 2011)

Thanks, Silver Cruzer, your info is not in the manual. You must have had this feature on another car. I went straight out to my car and pressed the lock button. The doors locked. I had a moment of exuberance and I'm not as down on design engineers now. They are above lawyers and post masters now. Ha. Thanks, again.


----------



## cruzincajun (Aug 22, 2011)

Mofolicious said:


> Yes, I'm sure they know less about designing a car than a "mail man" does. Don't take offence to that, I've been a letter carrier with Canada Post for 12 years. Also, I have a lot of colleagues that don't have the common sense that a cow might possess.
> 
> Some rebuttals, keeping in mind I only read the initial post:
> 
> ...


Dont' read things into posts. I wanted to lock the car without the keys. Sounds like you know all about locking your keys in your car. That is stupid. On the cruise, I had turned it off with the brake. I drive with my hands in the 4/8 position and as I went for the blinker, my hand brushed the resume. You can't gather all the facts.


----------



## cruzincajun (Aug 22, 2011)

upstater said:


> Years ago I did have the opportunity to ask a Chevrolet field engineer why the fuel filler door was moved to the passenger side of a vehicle. He responded that it is much safer to render roadside assistance to vehicles that have run out of fuel on the highway if you are putting in fuel on the shoulder of the road rather than in or near the traffic going by at 60+ mph. He also mentioned that future model designs would attempt to incorporate the right side fill whenever it was reasonable for designers to do.
> 
> Besides, my wife is usually in the passengers front seat which is closest to the pumps, so I usually can convince her to start pumping. A second benefit.


I can see your point on that. There is a good reason. That is all I wanted to know. But I know one thing. Here in about 10 or 12 years and 200,000 miles, I am going to get a car with the filler on the drivers side. I'm not sure what we will be filling up with then. Personally, I hope we use all the petroleum up.


----------



## SilverCruzer (Nov 30, 2010)

Ian_12 said:


> The door lock thing is another annoyance to you that is, again, an opinion. I feel it is perfectly fine because there was no room on door handle. Where it is located just works to keep symmetrical and clean.


But Ian...you do realize there IS a master door lock on the door, correct? Its the knob at the window. Press it down, and all the doors lock, just like a traditional master door lock that would normally be placed by the window buttons.


----------



## SilverCruzer (Nov 30, 2010)

cruzincajun said:


> Thanks, Silver Cruzer, your info is not in the manual. You must have had this feature on another car. I went straight out to my car and pressed the lock button. The doors locked. I had a moment of exuberance and I'm not as down on design engineers now. They are above lawyers and post masters now. Ha. Thanks, again.


No, it was not in a previous car so I was not used to it. I don't really remember how discovered it. From reading these posts, it seems like most everyone else is also not aware, nor are they reading my post that it can be done. Now you can't easily unlock all the doors the same way, but that doesn't matter since standing by the open door, one usually only wants to lock them.


----------



## Quazar (Apr 28, 2011)

Macman said:


> No, I mean a button in the cabin. in Texas, it seems no one realizes there is a button above the license plate, so I always have to turn the car off to take the key out and hit the trunk key. And when I go to the trunk when the car has sat, it won't open until I insert the key in the ignition.


Well no one said Texans were overly bright!!!!!:blowup:


(Sorry, it was sitting there served up all nice just waiting)


----------



## Drewsiph87 (Feb 17, 2011)

I would still like to know in what situation the OP would be in where his car was unlocked and he didnt have his key with him?


----------



## scaredpoet (Nov 29, 2010)

FWIW, as long as I've owned my Cruze, I've touched the door lock switch on the center console maybe once, just because it was there and I found it curious. Since then, I've never had a reason to use it.

When I get to my car I use the key fob to unlock the doors; then they lock themselves when we're moving. Stop the car and doors unlock themselves so we can get out. And then I lock it up with the key fob again.

It's true I'd run into a problem if I didn't have my key with me, but then I'd have other problems too... like, not being able to start the car, or get into it in the first place.


----------



## LucyCruze (Jul 1, 2011)

scaredpoet said:


> FWIW, as long as I've owned my Cruze, I've touched the door lock switch on the center console maybe once, just because it was there and I found it curious. Since then, I've never had a reason to use it.
> 
> When I get to my car I use the key fob to unlock the doors; then they lock themselves when we're moving. Stop the car and doors unlock themselves so we can get out. And then I lock it up with the key fob again.
> 
> It's true I'd run into a problem if I didn't have my key with me, but then I'd have other problems too... like, not being able to start the car, or get into it in the first place.


Yeah, this is exactly what my experience has been. If I lock my doors with the FOB, the chance of me locking my keys in the car is 0%... my own way of idiot-proofing myself, I guess.


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

cruzincajun said:


> I drive with my hands in the 4/8 position


Well, that 'splains a lot! :shocked:


----------

